#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-09
<SergioMeneses> effie_jayx, problemas de conexion?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> m4v, estas?
<m4v> SergioMeneses: toy, acabo de volver.
<m4v> SergioMeneses: tengo que poner el calendario de clasebot.
<SergioMeneses> m4v, eso!
<SergioMeneses> por fa'
<SergioMeneses> efrain, pablo y leandro dijeron q venian a la jornada
<m4v> btw /join #ubuntu-charlas-backstage
<SergioMeneses> ojala no nos quedemos sin moderadores
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-10
<SergioMeneses> effie_jayx, alucardni #ubuntu-charlas-backstage
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-11
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, entra con op al canal y todo
<SergioMeneses> je!
<PabloRubianes> llegue en hora no_
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, listo! esperandote jeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, estas a 26 minutos de comenzar la charla
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> como fueron los otros dias? yo no pude conectarme
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, entra al canal backstage
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-13
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
